# Building Separation



## Craig Gambill (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a triplex building (R-2) Type VB non-rated,  consisting of 2 townhouse and a carriage unit over the garage.  I have a breezeway between the townhomes taht is 9' wide, going back to the carriage entry.  My plan checker is telling me that since we are separating the units with 1hr partwalls, i will need to ahve 1 hour walls on the exterior and 20min. windows in the breezeway.  does anyone have a code reference that I can use to eliminate the 1hr and 20 min windows?


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome, My sister lives in Irvine


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2016)

Did the plan checker give you the sections or do you know the sections the plan checker is using to require the above items??


There are a few Calif people on here, so should help


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

Since it is an R-2 Occupancy, I'd start in Chapter 7.


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2016)

A drawing would help or the code sections that the plan checker is using....If we don't know why the windows are supposed to be rated, an alternative is tough to prescribe...


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm thinking that the breezeway is being considered part of the 'exit' due to travel distance from the carriage unit. An 'exit' is a protected path, hence the rating requirements. The breezeway is functionally an 'exit passageway' in this instance.


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2016)

SEE>>>> I was thinking FSD from the party walls....A single unit over a garage should not require an exit enclosure I wouldn't think...


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm having trouble with the use of 'party walls' in the OP. A 'party wall' is a common wall between buildings, so I don't see how there could be a breezeway between them (since 'them' is an 'it'...). 
In addition 'party walls' shall have no openings, so windows cannot be located in party walls.


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2016)

Simple plan would help


----------

